# Thetford Cassette Toilet C4 - switching from LH to RH



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

We have a C4 Thetford and have been given a spare cassette BUT it is the opposite orientation to the one we need. 

I believe it is possible to switch it over from right to left or left to right and that Thetford produce a manual for doing this but I haven't been able to find it on their website. Can anyone help, please?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

http://www.thetford-europe.com/web/show/id=84549/langid=42
here is the manual

joe


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Thetford have recently introduced service kits for the units which includes a replacement cassette and a left right conversion.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-81691.html


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I find switching from LH to RH goes fine as long as I remember to use toilet paper.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

DocHoliday said:


> I find switching from LH to RH goes fine as long as I remember to use toilet paper.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just what I was thinking when I saw this thread!

then I thought bench thetford, rather than the one like we've got!!


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

joedenise: thanks for the link to the manual but I had already seen that and it doesn't explain how to convert the cassette.

bigfoot: thanks for the link. We can't afford to buy another cassette though and, as we've already got two, couldn't justify it anyway (and have nowhere to store a third one).

Can anyone else help with the instructions for converting the cassette, please?


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I did one of these ages ago so the specifics escape me, but if you stand the two cassettes side by side, its obvious. Basically you take out the emptying spout and the release vent and just swap them over-the holes are both the same size. Guides to removing those two parts are in the Thetford instructions.


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

> Waleem:
> I did one of these ages ago so the specifics escape me, but if you stand the two cassettes side by side, its obvious. Basically you take out the emptying spout and the release vent and just swap them over-the holes are both the same size. Guides to removing those two parts are in the Thetford instructions.


Thanks, John - that's really helpful. Will get hubby to have a look at the instructions in the manual and see if he can figure it out.

Many thanks


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Just what I was thinking when I saw this thread!


....and me!

especially having just contributed to another thread on "Toilets"....my mind was in "Toilet" Mode! (normal I suppose :lol: )


----------

